# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Поклонение Божествам >  Вопросы символики

## Ars_Moriendi

И снова здравствуйте =)
Начну с того, что, если ветка создана не по теме, то прошу перекинуть туда, где ей место... Только сообщите, куда забросите.
За сим сама суть. Тут в небезызвестной соцсети, наткнулся на фото, которое пока мне никак не прокомментировали, но оно вызвало у меня вопрос: как Довидова звезда (знак Велеса) соотносится с религией кришнаитства? 

Прилагаю для ясности сам солярник и то самое фото:

----------


## Мокшаев

Иудеи прихватизировали этот символ, чтобы лигитимизироваться. Наподобии того, как национал-социалисты взяли свастику. Или как христьяне заграбастали термин "православие", к которому не имеют никакого отношения.

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

> знак Велеса


Да уж скорее знак знак его противника - Перуна, громовержца, молнии - небесного огня, сходящего на землю. Огонь небесный, солнце - с восемью лучами, огонь земной - звезда о четырёх лучах, а это как бы микс.

----------


## Ars_Moriendi

> Иудеи прихватизировали этот символ, чтобы лигитимизироваться. Наподобии того, как национал-социалисты взяли свастику. Или как христьяне заграбастали термин "православие", к которому не имеют никакого отношения.


Сам ход мысли вашей я уловил, но он бездоказателен и поэтому не может быть мною принят. Оговорюсь, что это касается только Звезды Давида. Да, свастику использовали и в Германии и в России до 20-х годов и только после Второй мировой она стала "позорным" символом; да раскольник Никон объединил понятия "православный" и "христианин", что по сути не верно. НО мы сейчас речь ведем за конкретный символ. Если отталкиваться от информации о возникновении иудаизма и кришнаитства как религиозных течений, то тут уместнее говорить о том, что кришнаитство заимствовало сей символ у иудеев, ибо иудаизм как течение старее. Так что вопрос остался открытым...

----------


## Ars_Moriendi

> Да уж скорее знак знак его противника - Перуна, громовержца, молнии - небесного огня, сходящего на землю. Огонь небесный, солнце - с восемью лучами, огонь земной - звезда о четырёх лучах, а это как бы микс.


Символ Перуна:

если уж на то пошло... 

И да, у солярного символа Велеса есть несколько начертаний, как рунических, так и резы... 

Опять же ваше понимание символа, это домыслы и вопрос остался открытым...

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Если отталкиваться от информации о возникновении иудаизма и кришнаитства как религиозных течений, то тут уместнее говорить о том, что кришнаитство заимствовало сей символ у иудеев, ибо иудаизм как течение старее. Так что вопрос остался открытым...


А если отталкиваться от самой традиции, то в тексте Брахма-самхита сказано, что обитель Кришны имеет шестиугольную форму. Эта "звезда Давида" являются частью Кришна-янтры. Эта идея не древняя, а вечная, т.к. имеет отношение к духовной реальности вне времени, а не к материальной истории. А "звезда Давида" - это то же самое, что "море Лаптевых" или "закон Ньютона". Было себе море. Приплыли какие-то Лаптевы. Как море называется? Никак? ну, будет тогда море Лаптевых. Был себе закон притяжения, но не сформулированный для простых смертных. Ньютон получил яблоком по голове и сформулировал. И стал вечный закон "законом Ньютона". Кто такой Давид? Он когда-то родился и когда-то умер, а шестиугольный символ Кришна-янтры существовал всегда. Насчет истории (что чего древнее)вы странно рассуждаете. Если вы считаете, что "кришнаитство" возникло в 1966 в США, то вы сильно не в курсе. Культура поклонения Вишну (Кришне) содержится в вечных Ведах, которые проявились в письменной форме на земле в начале Кали-юги примерно 5000 лет назад. Можете сколько угодно с этим спорить, но если хотите знать правду, то вот она. Продолжать спор не буду, т.к. нет времени. Просто меня удивил ваш вызывающий тон, как будто кто-то что-то вам тут ОБЯЗАН доказывать. Есть информация. Хотите примите, не хотите, оставайтесь при своем. Истина от этого не изменится. Эзотерические вещи эмпирически трудно доказать. В этих вопросах мы полагаемся на веру в писания. Духовное знание мы получаем в смирении от учителя в традиции.

Но даже Википедия признает то, что этот символ в Индии существовал задолго до его появления на Ближнем Востоке.

"Гексаграмма — интернациональный символ весьма древнего происхождения. Этот знак известен в Индии как Анахата или Анахата-чакра и использовался там, судя по всему, задолго до того, как появился на Ближнем Востоке и в Европе. Изначально гексаграмма не являлась специфически еврейским символом и не имела отношения к иудаизму". 

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C7%E2%...E0%E2%E8%E4%E0

----------


## Ars_Moriendi

> А если отталкиваться от самой традиции, то в тексте Брахма-самхита сказано, что обитель Кришны имеет шестиугольную форму. Эта "звезда Давида" являются частью Кришна-янтры. Эта идея не древняя, а вечная, т.к. имеет отношение к духовной реальности вне времени, а не к материальной истории. А "звезда Давида" - это то же самое, что "море Лаптевых" или "закон Ньютона". Было себе море. Приплыли какие-то Лаптевы. Как море называется? Никак? ну, будет тогда море Лаптевых. Был себе закон притяжения, но не сформулированный для простых смертных. Ньютон получил яблоком по голове и сформулировал. И стал вечный закон "законом Ньютона". Кто такой Давид? Он когда-то родился и когда-то умер, а шестиугольный символ Кришна-янтры существовал всегда. Насчет истории (что чего древнее)вы странно рассуждаете. Если вы считаете, что "кришнаитство" возникло в 1966 в США, то вы сильно не в курсе. Культура поклонения Вишну (Кришне) содержится в вечных Ведах, которые проявились в письменной форме на земле в начале Кали-юги примерно 5000 лет назад. Можете сколько угодно с этим спорить, но если хотите знать правду, то вот она. Продолжать спор не буду, т.к. нет времени. Просто меня удивил ваш вызывающий тон, как будто кто-то что-то вам тут ОБЯЗАН доказывать. Есть информация. Хотите примите, не хотите, оставайтесь при своем. Истина от этого не изменится. Эзотерические вещи эмпирически трудно доказать. В этих вопросах мы полагаемся на веру в писания. Духовное знание мы получаем в смирении от учителя в традиции.
> 
> Но даже Википедия признает то, что этот символ в Индии существовал задолго до его появления на Ближнем Востоке.
> 
> "Гексаграмма — интернациональный символ весьма древнего происхождения. Этот знак известен в Индии как Анахата или Анахата-чакра и использовался там, судя по всему, задолго до того, как появился на Ближнем Востоке и в Европе. Изначально гексаграмма не являлась специфически еврейским символом и не имела отношения к иудаизму". 
> 
> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C7%E2%...E0%E2%E8%E4%E0



День добрый. Нет, я не считаю, что кришнаитство появилось в США в середине 60-х годов, здесь оно лишь получило новый толчок. И тон у меня был обычный, ни сколь не вызывающий. Просто я не привык верить на слово в подобных вопросах и лишь указал, ответившим мне, что их аргументы для меня не подходят. 

Что касаемо ссылки на Википедию, то:
"Гексаграмма — интернациональный символ весьма древнего происхождения. Этот знак известен в Индии как Анахата или Анахата-чакра и использовался там, судя по всему, задолго до того, как появился на Ближнем Востоке и в Европе. Изначально гексаграмма не являлась специфически еврейским символом и не имела отношения к иудаизму. На Среднем и Ближнем Востоке она была символом культа богини Иштар (Астарты)[1]. [1] - The Kurkh Stela (англ.). The British Museum. — «"...the six-pointed star of Ishtar, goddess of the morning and evening star..."»  Проверено 18 октября 2012. Архивировано из первоисточника 20 октября 2012." В статье говорится о том, что Звезда была символом богини Иштар. 

И?штар (араб. ??????? Иштар, перс. ??????? Истар, ивр. ?????? Ашторет, др.-греч. ??????? Астарта; Анунит, Нана, Инанна) — в аккадской мифологии — богиня плодородия и плотской любви, войны и распри; ассоциируется с пятницей. В вавилонском пантеоне астральное божество, олицетворение планеты Венера.[1] Соответствует шумерской Инанне. Иштар считалась покровительницей проституток, гетер и гомосексуалистов[2][3]. Дочь Эля и жена Баала, а также Сета (в египетской мифологии). (http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%98%...82%D0%B0%D1%80) И ни слова в статье про Индию и прочее....

В общем в любом случае спасибо за ссылки, много интересно инфы почитал, но, к сожалению, не увидел связи с кришнаитством... Вопрос остался открытым...

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> но, к сожалению, не увидел связи с кришнаитством... Вопрос остался открытым...


В Бхагавад-гите 10.8 Кришна говорит: "Все исходит из Меня...". Это значит, что все прямо или косвенно связано с Ним, как с первоисточником. Если вы принимаете утверждение Веданта-сутры, что Абсолютная истина - это то, из чего все исходит, тогда связь легко уловима, т.к. Кришна - это личностный аспект Абсолютной истины. Если у вас нет понимания того, что Кришна и есть Абсолют, то связи вы не уловите. Вам останется искать свою истину какими-то другими путями.  




> И ни слова в статье про Индию и прочее....


Вы не очень внимательны. В самом начале той статьи в Википедии говорилось, что в Индии эта шестиугольная звезда используется как символ анахата-чакры (сердце). А в сердце, как известно, находится Параматма (высшее сознание). Это и есть Вишну или Кришна. Вот вам и связь этого символа с Кришной. Все просто, если мы верим традиции, а не своему уму.

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

> Опять же ваше понимание символа, это домыслы


ОК, попробую описать более абстрактно - подойдёт? Значит, треугольник - нечто стабильно находящееся в динамизме, растущее в каком-то направлении, треугольник вверх - небесное/мужское, тругольник вниз - женское/земное, их наложение - горнее и дольнее на самом деле сильно проникают и вдаются в сферы друг друга. Имеющий символом такую звезду - тот, кто на себе познал их взаимопроникаемость, умеет переводить одно в другое. Кто это конкретно может быть - да кто угодно, ну хотя бы сам жрец на ягье. По ряду причин подходит царь миров - громовержец (Перун, Индра), и безусловно подходит Вишну, чье имя и значит "всепроникающий". 
Велес, по описаниям, живёт "внизу": в звере и в убитом/мёртвом, в стадах и простом люде, поэтому его гораздо более распространённый символ - только треугольника вниз: . 




> уместнее говорить о том, что кришнаитство заимствовало сей символ у иудеев, ибо иудаизм как течение старее. Так что вопрос остался открытым...


даже если заимствовали у ZOG, не вижу поводов Вам для больших волнения. Всё равно такие ягьи с гексаграммами вайшнавы проводят редко; вайшавская ягья - это санкиртана и джапа, а в них, понятно, данный символ не используется. Кроме того, на сайтах-блогах роднославнян везде пишут, что 
этот символ, как, впрочем, и все славянские религиозные догматы и другие символы, прибрали к рукам и современный каббалистический оккультизм, и иудохристианское учение в целом.Как и всё славянское, т.н. евреи просто заимствовали и Звезду Велеса.Вновь-таки, чего тогда бояться - это наше же, родное! Или Вы хотите не допустить, чтобы славяне использовали свой исконный символ?

----------


## Ars_Moriendi

> В Бхагавад-гите 10.8 Кришна говорит: "Все исходит из Меня...". Это значит, что все прямо или косвенно связано с Ним, как с первоисточником. Если вы принимаете утверждение Веданта-сутры, что Абсолютная истина - это то, из чего все исходит, тогда связь легко уловима, т.к. Кришна - это личностный аспект Абсолютной истины. Если у вас нет понимания того, что Кришна и есть Абсолют, то связи вы не уловите. Вам останется искать свою истину какими-то другими путями.  
> 
> Вы не очень внимательны. В самом начале той статьи в Википедии говорилось, что в Индии эта шестиугольная звезда используется как символ анахата-чакры (сердце). А в сердце, как известно, находится Параматма (высшее сознание). Это и есть Вишну или Кришна. Вот вам и связь этого символа с Кришной. Все просто, если мы верим традиции, а не своему уму.


1. не будем в качестве доказательств приводить священные тексты, это так можно и Библию с Кораном в споры притягивать, но они, увы, не будут служить доказательной базой, ибо их подлинность и авторство вызывает сомнение. Это относится ко всем священным текстам без исключения. Давайте опираться на более объективные и светские источники.
2. на сколько я помню, Прабхупада противопоставлял кришнаитство традиционной религии индуизма.. и при этом запросто используются символы индуизма? не лицемерие и обман ли это ?

----------


## Ars_Moriendi

> Вновь-таки, чего тогда бояться - это наше же, родное! Или Вы хотите не допустить, чтобы славяне использовали свой исконный символ?


Пардоньте крайне меня, но Вы сейчас в цитате имеете ввиду, что сей товарищ, в традиционной одежде религиозного культа Индии, совершающий определенные действия ритуального характера в рамках поклонения индийскому богу, использует исконно славянский символ только потому что он-де славянин???? Я правильно Вас понял ?? 

Если да, то я не считаю сего субъекта носителем славянства, ибо он отрекся от корней и предков своих.
Если нет и я ошибаюсь, то наверное Вы не очень корректно сформулировали свою мысль.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> 1. не будем в качестве доказательств приводить священные тексты


Давайте не будем диктовать свои условия. Если вы пришли на религиозный Форум, где уже приняты определенные традиции и система доказательств, то либо вы принимаете это, либо идете на другой Форум. Мне непонятно, почему вы хотите использовать светские источники в духовных вопросах? Мне непонятно, почему вы отвергли в этом случае вполне светский источник (Википедию), где ясно написано, что шестиугольная звезда в Индии использовалась раньше, чем на Ближнем Востоке? Мне непонятно, почему на религиозном Форуме я не могу использовать Священное писание Индии в качестве доказательства? Мне понятно лишь одно, что вам нужна не информация, а спор с целью демонстрации своего превосходства. Мне понятно то, что ваше сердце полно сомнений, о чем вы открыто говорите сами. Я знаю причину ваших сомнений в Священных писаниях. По мнению Бхагавад-гиты - это неблагочестивые поступки прошлого. Мне так же понятно, что ваша гордость не позволяет вам принять ничей авторитет, кроме собственного ума.  Простите, но это плохие симптомы. В таком состоянии у вас мало шансов понять что-то в духовной сфере. Скорее всего, вы ошиблись форумом. Вам нужно обратиться к светским историкам религии. Хотя я уверен, что с ними вы будете так же спорить. Вообще мне непонятно, зачем вы задаете здесь вопросы, если у вас в голове уже есть свои ответы? Вы хотите нам предложить свою концепцию? Вы проповедник другой идеологии? В чем ваш мотив? От ответа на этот вопрос зависит, оставлю я вас на этом Форуме или отключу. При регистрации вы должны были ВНИМАТЕЛЬНО причитать правила поведения на Форуме. Вы этого явно не сделали, если начинаете себя вести вызывающе и ставить под сомнение авторитетность священных писаний и духовных учителей нашей традиции. Никто не заставляет вас принимать то, что вы не хотите, но вы должны уважительно относиться к традиции, представителям которой вы задаете вопросы. Иначе это просто вызов, а не вопрос. 




> 2. на сколько я помню, Прабхупада противопоставлял кришнаитство традиционной религии индуизма.. и при этом запросто используются символы индуизма? не лицемерие и обман ли это ?


Вы не правильно понимаете Прабхупаду. Нет никакого "кришнаитства" и нет никакого "индуизма". Оба эти термина используют люди, не понимающие значения ни того, ни другого. Есть Веды и есть образ жизни, основанный на Ведах. Веды дают многоступенчатый путь к Богу. То, что вы называете "кришнаитством" составляет квинтэссенцию учения Вед и утверждает Кришну в качестве высшего аспекта Абсолютной Истины. То, что сейчас называется Индуизмом - это каша из различных ведических идей, образовавшаяся в контексте Кали-юги. В большинстве своем это довольно материальная культура с легким налетом духовности. В этом смысле Прабхупада дистанциировался от так называемого Индуизма в современном его состоянии. Но он никогда не отрицал связь сознания Кришны с ведическими первоисточниками (Шрути, Смрити, Нйайа). Шестиугольная звезда (Кришна-янтра) - это ведический символ, которым последователи сознания Кришны законно пользуются, т.к. мы принадлежим к традиции Вед. То, что его так же широко используют представители других ведических школ - это их право и не вам указывать, кому и что использовать.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Если да, то я не считаю сего субъекта носителем славянства, ибо он отрекся от корней и предков своих.
> Если нет и я ошибаюсь,


Ошибаетесь.Ибо предком (славян)-праджапати является Сварог-Брахма.А поскольку Веды изошли из Бога,а Сварог-Брахма их поведал всему миру и указал в брахма-самхите ху из ху,то и споры на национальной почве тут не уместны.Современные язычники и понятия не имеют о том,что лежит за пределами видимлй материи.Все их познание ограничивается светом Инглии,что соответствует осознанию безличного аспекта Бога.Вайшнавы-кришнаиты принадлежат к традиции Брахма сампрадайи,т.е следуют предку Брахме-Сварогу.Т.е это-ИСККОНно и русская традицияя.

----------


## Дмитрий_И

> ИСККОНно русская традиция


 :good:

----------


## Манджуваника д

Брависсимо Враджендра Кумару пр. и Юдхиштхиранатху пр.  :namaste: 
Мне непонятно что смущает автора этой темы - неужели Давид или наши предки-славяне запатентовали использование данного символа и мы нарушаем, по его мнению, чьи-то авторские права???
К тому же вызывающий тон и бесконечные "давайте" неуместны для любого человека, придерживающейся какой-либо конфессии. С чего Вы взяли, что Вам ОБЯЗАНЫ открывать эзотерический смысл данного символа и рассказывать о его назначении и применении в ИСККОН и других религиях и течениях?

----------


## Манджуваника д

> Пардоньте крайне меня, но Вы сейчас в цитате имеете ввиду, что сей товарищ, в традиционной одежде религиозного культа Индии, совершающий определенные действия ритуального характера в рамках поклонения индийскому богу, использует исконно славянский символ


А разве Бог может быть индийским, американским, славянским или еврейским? Он выше Ваших "ярлыков" по национальному признаку

----------


## Ars_Moriendi

To  *Враджендра Кумар дас*
почему-то кроме "оу-оу, пАлеХче" в голову не лезет... Я, кажется, никого не оскорблял, никому рот не затыкал. Да, я задал вопрос и хочу получить внятный ответ. Да, я не принимаю религиозные тексты в качестве доказательств. Да, в Википедии есть упоминание о том что символ был известен в Индии, но явной связи я не увидел. Возможно придираюсь.
Дальше, что касается Ваших резких высказываний в мой адрес. Отвечу емко: не нравится - не читайте и нечего в Бога играть на форуме, не Вы первый, не Вы последний, кто меня на форумах банить собрался. Вам не понравились мои ответы, Вы не хотите меня читать - Ваше право, не читайте. А давать мне советы откуда что у меня в голове и что является причиной моих поступков Вам никто права не давал. Так что давайте оставим сей бесполезный разговор, иначе он очень далеко зайдет от ветки форума.
Я понял Вашу позицию по вопросу, далее объяснять мне ее не надо.

----------


## Ars_Moriendi

> Ошибаетесь.Ибо предком (славян)-праджапати является Сварог-Брахма.А поскольку Веды изошли из Бога,а Сварог-Брахма их поведал всему миру и указал в брахма-самхите ху из ху,то и споры на национальной почве тут не уместны.Современные язычники и понятия не имеют о том,что лежит за пределами видимлй материи.Все их познание ограничивается светом Инглии,что соответствует осознанию безличного аспекта Бога.Вайшнавы-кришнаиты принадлежат к традиции Брахма сампрадайи,т.е следуют предку Брахме-Сварогу.Т.е это-ИСККОНно и русская традицияя.


Я воздержусь от комментариев, ибо боюсь перейти на личности, уж извините... Но так смешивать в одну кучу даже я не умею... Судя по всему, Вы из столицы, да помогут нам Боги, чтобы мы никогда не встретились в жизни...

----------


## Ars_Moriendi

> Брависсимо Враджендра Кумару пр. и Юдхиштхиранатху пр. 
> Мне непонятно что смущает автора этой темы - неужели Давид или наши предки-славяне запатентовали использование данного символа и мы нарушаем, по его мнению, чьи-то авторские права???
> К тому же вызывающий тон и бесконечные "давайте" неуместны для любого человека, придерживающейся какой-либо конфессии. С чего Вы взяли, что Вам ОБЯЗАНЫ открывать эзотерический смысл данного символа и рассказывать о его назначении и применении в ИСККОН и других религиях и течениях?


Мне не надо открывать эзотерический смысл символа, я просил лишь "как Довидова звезда (знак Велеса) соотносится с религией кришнаитства?" - но все стали растекаться "маслом по древу"... Ровно такая же ситуация с вилками и ножами и прочим... Нет четких ответов и ссылок - так и скажите, я закрою тему. Есть - дайте почитать, я буду только благодарен.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

[QUOTE=Ars_Moriendi;124743]


> Я, кажется, никого не оскорблял


А мне кажется, что вы Прабхупаду оскорбили и священные тексты вайшнавов тоже. Оскорбили своим пренебрежением.




> Возможно придираюсь.


Однозначно.




> не Вы первый, не Вы последний, кто меня на форумах банить собрался.


Ну, значит вы уже рецидивист. Вам пожизненный бан светит.

----------


## Ольга Ч.

*Ars_Moriendi*
Вам именно *по существу* четко и ясно все объяснили. 
Просто сам ваш вопрос сформулирован с ошибками в определениях, поэтому отвечать пришлось не однозначно, а с объяснением вам этих ошибок, поскольку отвечать на него в таком виде неприемлемо и означало бы косвенно согласиться с этими ляпусами. Вы продолжаете спор, перенося его с сути вопроса на выяснения отношений. Действительно напрашивается вывод, что пришли сюда не для получения знания, а для чего-то другого. 

*Враджендра Кумар прабху*, спасибо за исчерпывающий ответ.

----------


## Пудов Андрей

Прошу прощения за, возможно, ненужный пост. Здесь приводится объяснение, почему столь многогранный, многозначительный символ относится к гаудиям и к Кришне.
https://gosai.com/writings/satkona-s...star-of-goloka
Джая Шрила Прабхупада! Джая Шрила Бхактисиддханта! Джая Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху!

----------


## макс12345

как Довидова звезда (знак Велеса) соотносится с религией кришнаитства? Помоему никак

----------


## Кришна Мохан дас

> как Довидова звезда (знак Велеса) соотносится с религией кришнаитства? Помоему никак


Чё по второму кругу?

----------


## Кришна Мохан дас

> как Довидова звезда (знак Велеса) соотносится с религией кришнаитства? Помоему никак


И кто такой Д<О>вид?

----------

